# Shift skip eliminator question...



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok i am just wondering if the shift skip connector is easy to reach with the driver side on a jack or is this a lift job? thanks i pick up my baby tomorrow and this will probobally be installed at dealer :cheers. Thanks!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Easier on a lift, but I did mine with a jack. It's up in the tunnel but not real hard.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

letsdrive said:


> Ok i am just wondering if the shift skip connector is easy to reach with the driver side on a jack or is this a lift job? thanks i pick up my baby tomorrow and this will probobally be installed at dealer :cheers. Thanks!


The dealer is going to install it for you? The last time I talked to a dealer about installing an aftermarket part they told me that they don't do that. Maybe it was that particular dealer but the skip shift eliminator doesn't require any special skills other than following the instructions and can easily be done at home.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can do just about anything to this car with a jack and jackstands. Lift is always better but very few people actually have them. I do everything myself without a lift. Haven't ran into anything yet I couldn't do.


----------



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

HP11 said:


> The dealer is going to install it for you? The last time I talked to a dealer about installing an aftermarket part they told me that they don't do that. Maybe it was that particular dealer but the skip shift eliminator doesn't require any special skills other than following the instructions and can easily be done at home.


no not dealer installed I am going to istall in dealer parking lot (not really). Thanks for the help i know most things if not everything can be done on jacks just asking i am coming from owning a few BMW M3s so you never know those things always needed special tools and crap.

Thanks again!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Im a little guy, 160 lbs. so i just slipped under, unclipped and installed. think it took 58 seconds.


----------

